# Main Event Live + 3/14 Smackdown Spoilers



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2014/0311/572100/wwe-main-event-live-results/



> *MAIN EVENT:*
> 
> Los Matadores def Ryback & Curtis Axel
> 
> ...


http://wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2014/0311/572101/live-spoilers-for-this-week-wwe-smackdown/



> *DARK MATCH:*
> 
> * Sheamus vs. Heath Slater with Drew McIntyre and Jinder Mahal at ringside. Sheamus gets the win with a Brogue Kick in just over 5 minutes. 3MB tried to get involved but had no luck.
> 
> ...


http://pwtorch.com/artman2/publish/WWE_News_3/article_76947.shtml#.UyB7ody4mlI



> *Smackdown SPOILERS 3/14*
> 
> Main items: Carlos Colon was announced for the 2014 WWE Hall of Fame and Dolph Ziggler was announced for the Andre the Giant Memorial Battle Royal at WrestleMania 30.
> 
> ...


Little Rock, Arkansas


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Starting in what, 10 minutes?


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Starting now.


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

Can someone give me a stream?


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Much like the above poster, I truly wish I had a way to watch this live.. if only the Network catered to my country..


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

I got confused & started posting in the stickied topic ... anyways

I fucking hate how they have Generico's chants.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Fuck this match.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Stream please.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Well, Curtis Axel did a promo about being part of the Wrestlemania Battle Royal.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

I wonder if there is a big time match tonight


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

That match was solid, but I hated school boy endings.


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

I used to hate Ryback, but now I actually think it's a shame quite how far he's fallen. 

Los Matadores are intolerable.


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

Dat rack on aj!


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

Any chance AJ wins after that promo? Gonna say no.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

Gotta love AJ, keeping the spirit of unk2 alive. :lmao


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

No streams at all?


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

No Diva match at WM then?


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

YES NATALYA'S GOING TO WIN. THANK FUCKING LORD.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

I can't watch this.. ok I can, but I don't wanna.. lol


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

People love to bash the divas but this really should be a Wrestlemania match IMO


----------



## BigSillyFool (Jan 27, 2014)

@CJohn3:16 & Bearodactyl

PM sent with stream address, works here in UK.


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

I really would like to see this, but in Portugal we don't have WWE Network...


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

I'm really enjoying this match


----------



## cpuguy18 (May 13, 2011)

Holy shit this match is good my eyes are glued to my TV.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

This match actually isn't complete garbage.


----------



## BigSillyFool (Jan 27, 2014)

BarneyArmy said:


> No streams at all?


Check your PMs mate


----------



## BigSillyFool (Jan 27, 2014)

cpuguy18 said:


> Holy shit this match is good my eyes are glued to my TV.


I've always said that if you give talented girls time to work they can put on a great match!


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

AJ RETAINS!!!!!

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

FUCK THIS. Good Match though, but fuck I wanted AJ to lose.


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

I did not saw AJ winning coming. Very happy with the result.


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

Thank goodness really thought Natalya had that one. Think this means Ambrose is dropping the belt.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Damn good match


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Sweet match!!


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That match had me scared so many times. AJ should really be champion for the rest of her career.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

That match was excellent, they need to do that exact match with a few more solid spots at Wrestlemania.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

Great match. Lots of close calls.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Man, work or not, Nattie almost crying is very sad, like her knowing that will never be champion.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

That was a damn good match, easily the best Divas match of the year. Crowd seemed into it as well. Funny how the crowd doesn't shit on it when you have Divas who can actually wrestle go at it.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Watch AJ lose the title at Mania to Nikki. Really wish they'd give Nattie the title when it's time for AJ to drop it, but... well, yeah right, like the company would do that.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

What a terrible angle.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

That was a great match... that's what I want more of out of this division!


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Oh look, another terrible match between these two. Going 14 minutes doesn't make it good. I wanted to hold out hope, but alas, no chemistry between the two holds up.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Ah Raw Recap hot garbage.


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

looooooooooool @ all the people and dirtsheets who thought Aj is losing because of punk


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

AWESOME match by AJ and Nattie!

And holy mother of fuck, AJ is still champion. Great showing by both of these two.


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

What did AJ say in her promo?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

I want this archived already... just like NXT it has a women's match I want to see again. Funny that, you build up the match, even as little as that was, and give it time between good wresters and it works. Can we just move the women to Main Event and have huge feuds built for it? That is what I want from the division.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

feel sorry for Henry, this guy has been destroyed by Brock Lesnar and The Shield for a long time


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Hopefully this match ends with something besides a DQ finish. Gettin tired of that shit.


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

They drive me crazy with these commercials for the WWE Network on the WWE Network. Bitch, clearly I already have it.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Whew. Divas match was brutal to sit through. Didn't think Paige vs Emma recently was any good, but that was better by comparison. AJ vs Natalya have a history of just producing garbage. Why do all their matches have the worst sluggish pacing like they're clearly stretching to make the match "long" & only work it by applying random submission holds which add nothing to a story? They're actually capable wrestlers. Not really too special, but capable seems fair. Good women's wrestling isn't hard to find out there. It's just not gonna come from WWE.

Hoping Henry vs Ambrose is fun. The potential is there, but they make Ambrose so neutered.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

dirtsheets are once again wrong about cmpunk stuff


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

If Ambrose loses the belt, I will be sad.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

The personalities involved here are incredible, I love a good technical match as much as anybody - but this is one of those situations where Ambrose & Henry are just so awesome that it doesn't even matter what they do to me. :lol


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Quality commentary. These guys on every Main Event?


----------



## Teach (Aug 15, 2012)

HayleySabin said:


> Whew. Divas match was brutal to sit through. Didn't think Paige vs Emma recently was any good, but that was better by comparison. AJ vs Natalya have a history of just producing garbage. Why do all their matches have the worst sluggish pacing like they're clearly stretching to make the match "long" & only work it by applying random submission holds which add nothing to a story? They're actually capable wrestlers. Not really too special, but capable seems fair. Good women's wrestling isn't hard to find out there. It's just not gonna come from WWE.
> 
> Hoping Henry vs Ambrose is fun. The potential is there, but they make Ambrose so neutered.


U think it was bad because of the pacing? Man no offense but your tastes are weird, AJ showed tonight she was be the greatest female of all time, she showed is way better in the ring than the likes of Trish, Lita, Molly, etc.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

I love Moxley's style


----------



## budtoka420 (Feb 13, 2012)

does the network keep pausing for a bit and then starting up a minute or two later it really sucks


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Ambrose retains!

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

I like that the Shield really didn't do anything until Henry got in their face first.


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

Was expecting to see a title change tonight.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

budtoka420 said:


> does the network keep pausing for a bit and then starting up a minute or two later it really sucks


yeah i just hit the back 10sec or w/e button, fixed it


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Good to see Ambrose retain.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Great match there between Henry and Ambrose, but my god man Ambrose needs to be spend some serious time with his buddy Solomon Crowe (Sami Callihan) on the proper execution of the headlock driver, because yeeeesh lol.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

I thought that was a pretty good show, the divas match was about as good as it can get in the WWE, I hope they have Nattie/AJ at Wrestlemania & give them a solid 10 minutes or so. Ambrose/Henry was good, hell I'm glad I watched.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Wish Smackdown was live too. Taped shows are really outdated in 2014.


----------



## TheOaths (Feb 22, 2014)

I wonder which of these will happen during the Smackdown taping tonight...?







?

or








?


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Thank God Ambrose got a strong win over Henry. Good to see they are pushing everyone in the Shield outside of just Reigns.


----------



## Young Constanza (Oct 24, 2012)

So AJ reign of boredom and irrelevancy continues! Ugh


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

TheOaths said:


> I wonder which of these will happen during the Smackdown taping tonight...?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Heath Slater :lmao


----------



## Divine Arion (Jan 7, 2014)

Great matches for the Diva's and US titles. I'm especially happy to see Ambrose get a clean pin. He and Henry sold each other really well. Ambrose got to show a bit more to his moveset when taking advantage of Henry when he was down.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

Main-Event was not bad. I really enjoyed the Ambrose and Henry match, it was slow paced, but finally Ambrose beats Henry clean.. He's still the longest reigning champion in WWE.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

> Sandow begs for forgiveness.


 :lmao


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Sandow face turn?


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Sandow is a pussy lol.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Not sure if it's a Sandow face turn or just the last shovel full of dirt to complete his burial


Although being Seth Rollins first squash match win in the WWE seems like burial to me.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

From twitter:
Mandy Tosh ‏@mandy_tosh · 1m 
@WWERollins Stealing the show. There was even a Rollins chant going.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Hunter burying one of his own projects now?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Poor Sandow. Wonder who he pissed off backstage.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

Smackdown just started, but not impressed with the first 3 matches. They all seem like filler matches.. Why kick off the show with Sheamus vs. Heath Slater? Is that the best creative can do?


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm sensing Bryan squashing Christian or Big Show squashing Christian


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Sandow will turn face?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Wow... just when I think they couldn't bury Sandow anymore.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Sandow being jobbed out like the jobber he was intended to be.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Just release Sandow already. I wouldn't even be mad at this point, I've accepted that Vince and Triple H hate him. End the madness.



> Hunter burying one of his own projects now?


LOL @ you actually thinking he cared about Sandow. He's been a lower midcarder since the day he debuted.

Also, as an aside, genuinely disappointed to hear that Ambrose retained the US title. As much as he needs to win matches, he needs to get rid of that anchor of a title even more. It's doing him no favors.


----------



## Hennessey (Jan 1, 2012)

Leather-Rebeld- said:


> Well, Curtis Axel did a promo about being part of the Wrestlemania Battle Royal.


Fuck yea.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

That Hunter promo sounds awesome :mark:

Poor Sandow though :lmao


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wow, did Sandow get caught fucking Steph or something? Or Linda???


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

HHH still using the shield for his bidding but why bury him with rollins in a match but no reigns, is what im wondering or better why not a typical handicap match against them all?


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

wonder if the rumor of ADR being in the doghouse is true


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

Wow Ziggler got a win. Wonder if it means he's moving up the card or if Del Rio is moving down, or means nothing.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Trae Wisecarver ‏@TheRealChui · 31s 
CARLOS COLON announced for the Hall of Fame! #SmackDown #WWELittleRock


----------



## ZigglerMark31 (Aug 13, 2013)

Dat ziggy push!

Nine months too late, but we ll take it. With this and the extra mic time a push could be on the way. Good to see how over dolph still is.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

checkcola said:


> Trae Wisecarver ‏@TheRealChui · 31s
> CARLOS COLON announced for the Hall of Fame! #SmackDown #WWELittleRock


Really? They're gonna induct this piece of shit that kept booking Invader 1 after he killed Bruiser Brody and even turned it into an angle? Disgusting.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

Sandow is obviously turning face, probably for the best at this point. He's been buried to death as a heel.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Wild Card! said:


> Sandow is obviously turning face, probably for the best at this point. He's been buried to death as a heel.


it won't matter because like the Cena cash-in it will lead to nothing.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

> The crowd was cheering for Ziggler big time.


Cool. Still amazes me Ziggler still has fan support after what has happened to him.


----------



## s i Ç (Feb 11, 2005)

_Sucks to see Amrbose didn't drop the US title, like someone else mentioned it's just holding him back. As for AJ winning maybe now people can say those 'dirtsheet's are full of bs as always.

As for Carlos Colo being inducted into the HOF...wow who would of thought the guy behind Bruiser Brody's murder get inducted :no: smh _


----------



## ZigglerMark31 (Aug 13, 2013)

checkcola said:


> Cool. Still amazes me Ziggler still has fan support after what has happened to him.


^ this. If they book him correctly they have a top 3 face.


----------



## Beermonkeyv1 (Sep 9, 2007)

O wow hope ziggler wins the battle royal  gunna keep eye on skybet hopefully good odds


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So the Shield are definitely acting more like faces now right?


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Poor Del Rio.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Fuck, Big Show is the mainevent? Why is Big Show getting focus weeks out from WM30? Why?


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Big Show in the main event..... I hope they don't give him a one on one match with Kane


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

No Orton or Batista too, surprising.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

checkcola said:


> Fuck, Big Show is the mainevent? Why is Big Show getting focus weeks out from WM30? Why?


wouldn't surprise me if he will be one of Batista's (face) or Bryan's (heel) opponents when one of them is champion and when they are done feuding with each other.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Trae Wisecarver ‏@TheRealChui · 1m 
Dark match: Reigns and Rollins vs. Harper & Rowan #SmackDown #WWELittleRock

Neat, also cool of the Shield punking Kane


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

JY57 said:


> wouldn't surprise me if he will be one of Batista's (face) or Bryan's (heel) opponents when one of them is champion and when they are done feuding with each other.


I'd be stunned if he doesn't get at least one shot at the WWE title at some point. WWE just loves giving him World title shots for some stupid reason, even though that Survivor Series buyrate says that's a bad idea.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Trae Wisecarver ‏@TheRealChui · 1m 
#SmackDown #WWELittleRock pic.twitter.com/l9ROCRd2uH


----------



## Robbyfude (Jan 21, 2014)

Sandow continuing to be buried lol.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Chrome said:


> I'd be stunned if he doesn't get at least one shot at the WWE title at some point. WWE just loves giving him World title shots for some stupid reason, even though that Survivor Series buyrate says that's a bad idea.


Its not like you can justify it on network basis either because all sorts of subscriptions are going to be staggered. People are not going to be pleased if a three month block of ppvs out of their six month commitment is devoted to fucking Big Show.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

The Shield face turn :mark:


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

Wow...at the ending...


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

The Shield face turn! :mark:

Reigns vs. Kane at WM?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Wonder where Bryan was tonight, but cool of Shield to play defacto #1 babyface(s) tonight


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

I still don't buy the Shield turning face idea, until they attack HHH or Orton.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Really? They're gonna induct this piece of shit that kept booking Invader 1 after he killed Bruiser Brody and even turned it into an angle? Disgusting.





s i Ç said:


> _Sucks to see Amrbose didn't drop the US title, like someone else mentioned it's just holding him back. As for AJ winning maybe now people can say those 'dirtsheet's are full of bs as always.
> 
> As for Carlos Colo being inducted into the HOF...wow who would of thought the guy behind Bruiser Brody's murder get inducted :no: smh _


I have to admit it guys, I didn't know anything about the thing of Bruiser Brody, so I google it to find some answers and damn... pretty brutal. I feel disgusting. Never going to watch WWC, ever again.


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

where are Orton - Batista - Bryan - Cena ?


----------



## Iceman. (Jan 3, 2010)

Kane & Rowan/Harper vs The Shield at WM?
Or possibly, unfortunately...
Kane & NAO vs The Shield..


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

Damn, I really wanted to see a shield triple threat at WM. I'm guessing they'll do Reigns vs Kane at WM? Rollins+Ambrose for the US title at mania as well?


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

the fox said:


> where are Orton - Batista - Bryan - Cena ?


Cena is scheduled for the next two Smackdowns. Bryan back to normal SD taping next week ( not sure but I believe he is doing some promotional work). Batista also advertised for next two.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Iceman. said:


> Kane & Rowan/Harper vs The Shield at WM?
> Or possibly, unfortunately...
> Kane & NAO vs The Shield..


Kane, Rowan and Harper would be terrible. Replacing Bray with Kane will downgrade the match a lot.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So it DOES look like SHIELD is sticking together after all the teasing of a breakup! :mark: :mark:

And they are faces too :|


----------



## OML (Feb 14, 2009)

The shield is too big for the battle riyal so what they gonna do?


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

OML said:


> The shield is too big for the battle riyal so what they gonna do?


They're doing the battle royal.

Reigns is winning.

As long as they don't poison the well with the likes of Ryder or 3MB (I'm fine with legends), this may be a respectable thing that gets 25-30 minutes.

They're putting all their upper midcard-midcrad eggs in this one basket.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

:banderas slowly but surely Ziggler, go and get yours. :agree:


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

xdoomsayerx said:


> Damn, I really wanted to see a shield triple threat at WM. I'm guessing they'll do Reigns vs Kane at WM? Rollins+Ambrose for the US title at mania as well?


Or Kane does a big fuck you to The Shield and forces them to face each other @ Mania


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

JY57 said:


> Or Kane does a big fuck you to The Shield and forces them to face each other @ Mania


I actually dig that... I dig that a lot.


----------



## Heel Green Ranger (Mar 1, 2013)

Those poor people that attended Smackdown, had to pay for a Big Show vs Kane main event.


----------



## ~Eazy~ (Nov 30, 2011)

I wonder how Zeb felt when he heard that Carlos Colon was getting inducted to the WWE HoF


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Carlos Colon.... Ehhhhh.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Carlos Colon lol it reminds me of the adds from WWC when I was growing up in Puerto Rico.


----------



## Uerfer (Oct 30, 2012)

How is Sandow buried again? Just because he's begging to Triple H, his boss, as a heel makes him "being buried"?? Are you people really this thick? It's a follow up on the storyline from RAW, which gave Sandow some relevance and a direction to lead his character in. Far from a burial.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Uerfer said:


> How is Sandow buried again? Just because he's begging to Triple H, his boss, as a heel makes him "being buried"?? Are you people really this thick? It's a follow up on the storyline from RAW, which gave Sandow some relevance and a direction to lead his character in. Far from a burial.


He also got squashed by a midcard geek, and hasn't been seen on tv in weeks prior to Monday, and has no match for WrestleMania (he's in the battle royale but I mean a real match), and constantly loses despite the fact that he's one of the most talented guys they've ever had and should've been a top heel already.

What possible direction is this leading in? Is he gonna beat Triple H? Get real, nothing is going on here except making him look bad, as always.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Looks like the Shield ain't breaking up. 

Also, lol at Carlos Colon getting in. No chance they put in Brody now. Colon is a piece of shit.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

JY57 said:


> Or Kane does a big fuck you to The Shield and forces them to face each other @ Mania


That's good, but I'm pretty sure they are going to give Kane his own match at Mania.

Just need to find him two goons to team up with so they can get squashed by the SHIELD. I personally would've preferred Uso's/Wyatt's/SHIELD in a 3-Way for the belt, Rollin's and Reigns need to get those belts back.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Have Kane put together a team that he believes can take out The Shield. The three toughest guys on the roster that aren't booked. And then put The Shield over. :side:

Some form of Kane/Cesaro/Rusev/Swagger/Del Rio/Ryback.


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

JY57 said:


> Or Kane does a big fuck you to The Shield and forces them to face each other @ Mania


For Dean's US Championship.


----------



## LJ1 (Mar 6, 2014)

They should pay up Kane wanting a piece of Reigns for breaking his record at the Royal Rumble.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Brye said:


> Also, lol at Carlos Colon getting in. No chance they put in Brody now. Colon is a piece of shit.


(Y)

I like how we all assumed Shield would break-up, well...just b/c. Now it looks as if that's the furthest thing atm. Scenario played out being that the Shield is looking to make a babyface turn soon. They're essentially tweeners atm, as it is. Dunno what is in store for them come WM. That's why I don't sit around and try to figure it out. WWE changes plans far too much for those scenarios.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

HayleySabin said:


> (Y)
> 
> I like how we all assumed Shield would break-up, well...just b/c. Now it looks as if that's the furthest thing atm. Scenario played out being that the Shield is looking to make a babyface turn soon. They're essentially tweeners atm, as it is. Dunno what is in store for them come WM. That's why I don't sit around and try to figure it out. WWE changes plans far too much for those scenarios.


I'm so impressed with how they've made The Shield look so far. What team actually seems to overcome breaking up when they're that deep? Which going back to their debut was that they were an incredible cohesive unit. I love it. (this is assuming that they don't just randomly break up somehow)


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

The Kane program may lead to something. Even w/that in tact, it still could leave them as a unit & as edgy faces when it is all said and done. I'd have no objections. I was more for them staying together & all getting a nice rub individually at the same time _(which they currently are)_

Who knows if it'll be Reigns vs Kane to keep Reigns looking strong. Rollins/Ambrose in the battle royal? I dunno. All I know is, WWE are making the effort to keep the trio immensely credible. Doesn't matter what peak or valley they're at as a unit. It's time & effort being shown. I love it a ton, too.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The Shield aren't immensely credible, though, Reigns is. Rollins has standard midcard credibility and Ambrose has none at all.


----------



## tylermoxreigns (Aug 8, 2013)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> The Shield aren't immensely credible, though, Reigns is. Rollins has standard midcard credibility and Ambrose has none at all.


You slay me dude :lmao

-

From what I'm hearing Smackdown was pretty solid this week regardless of A player's not really showing up. 

Always pumped to see any Shield action and Real Americans.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Oh The Shield face/tweener turn? :mark: :mark:

I'll endure Big Show vs Kane for this.

Poor Sandow though :lol Like, couldn't they find ANYBODY else for that job?


----------



## BigRedMonster47 (Jul 19, 2013)

Kane beat again? I can't say at all that surprises me. I don't actually know where WWE are going with this? I'm sure there is going to be some sort of payoff but I don't know what an earth it's going to be. I know the Mask isn't coming back anytime soon due to Kane promoting the See No Evil Sequel but I'm just hoping every week we aren't going to see Kane get squashed.


----------



## Beermonkeyv1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> The Shield aren't immensely credible, though, Reigns is. Rollins has standard midcard credibility and Ambrose has none at all.


sorry WHAT?! 

interesting shield moment at end with kane interested to see where its heading in regards to WM and beyond.

there backstage segments on raw (dunno if same on smackdown) hinted at a possible face turn and i think they could pull it off very well. Like a badass DX sorta style prehaps.....rebel group against the authoity like dx used to be against vince back in the day.


----------



## Superhippy (Jan 28, 2014)

Here's a scenario for you guys to chew on.

Bryan v. Orton v. Batista

Kane, HHH, HBK, Orton, and Batista are all beating the living hell out of Bryan to make sure he doesn't win the title. The Shield pop out of nowhere and lay out everyone which leads to Daniel Bryan winning the title.

The way I see it, The Shield right now are at that point where they are getting really over as heels and it is time to pull the trigger on the face turn. There is no better way in my opinion of pulling this off then to have the Shield serve justice to The Authority. HHH has made some bad mistakes at times but some of the good he was done (The Shield, The Wyatt Family) has been FUCKING GOLD.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

MANIA still has a chance to be MOTHER FUCKING GOAT if they put in a tag team ladder or TLC match.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Have no idea what they are doing with the Shield but i love it. This SD looks like a must watch.


----------



## Superhippy (Jan 28, 2014)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> MANIA still has a chance to be MOTHER FUCKING GOAT if they put in a tag team ladder or TLC match.


This Mania is setting up to really have a shot at being the GOAT. WM17 and WM19 were so good because the cards were stacked and the main event matches were great. If they add a TLC match between Usos v. Shield v. Wyatt Family this thing could be off the charts.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

I do think Kane will book The Shield in a triple threat coz he's pissed. Otherwise we get The Shield vs 3 Authority guys which would be really underwhelming after the Wyatt program.

Have a feeling this tweener/face run will be brief but should be entertaining :mark: :mark:


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Superhippy said:


> This Mania is setting up to really have a shot at being the GOAT. WM17 and WM19 were so good because the cards were stacked and the main event matches were great. If they add a TLC match between Usos v. Shield v. Wyatt Family this thing could be off the charts.


:agree:


----------



## Coyotex (Jun 28, 2011)

shield part sounds interesting i like it
as for sandow all i can say is poor guy


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

JY57 said:


> Or Kane does a big fuck you to The Shield and forces them to face each other @ Mania


That sounds really good. They can put the US Title on the line as well, it'll give all 3 an incentive to win. Probably give it to Reigns as a 'test run'... we all know he'll eventually be the WWE Champ.


----------



## Rated Phenomenal (Dec 31, 2011)

Sandow face turn?


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

Sandow being officially buried </3.

This company is so fucking depressing at times, he is a top 5 talent.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Lmfao, if I were Swagger I'd flat out refuse to tag with Cesaro anymore.


----------



## leobeast (Apr 2, 2012)

I can't see both Ambrose and Big E being in the battle royal. Surely at least one of the midcard titles will be defended. Either Big E will drop the IC title before Mania or more likely they'll go with the US title triple threat idea.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

The Shield are turning face?! Absolutely love what they are doing with them. I can't predict where this is going.


----------



## CarolinaCoog (Nov 6, 2013)

UltimateOppitunist said:


> Sandow face turn?


Seems like it should be, but him begging for forgiveness is an odd way to do it. They should've had him stand up for himself if they were going with a legit face turn. In either case, I honestly don't understand what's happening to him. Seemed like he had a bright future after winning MITB, but after not being on TV for a month, he shows up to get squashed, yelled at, and triple powerbombed. Someone is obviously upset with him backstage, but I'm not sure who or why.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

CarolinaCoog said:


> Seems like it should be, but him begging for forgiveness is an odd way to do it. They should've had him stand up for himself if they were going with a legit face turn. In either case, I honestly don't understand what's happening to him. Seemed like he had a bright future after winning MITB, but after not being on TV for a month, he shows up to get squashed, yelled at, and triple powerbombed. Someone is obviously upset with him backstage, but I'm not sure who or why.


Doesn't look like a babyface turn to me. More like when the Shield took out Brad, who remained ever a weasel. Still think the Cody/Sandow briefcase feud flopping way back when is haunting him.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

I have no idea what this Shield business is. They're probably what you'd classify as tweeners, and I like it a lot. Just plain badasses.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> MANIA still has a chance to be MOTHER FUCKING GOAT if they put in a tag team ladder or TLC match.


Wagg plz. This isn't a video game.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

You know what is annoying about WWE? They've proved with The Shield and The Wyatts that they haven't forgotten how to book talent effectively. This makes it all the more astonishing when they just bury the fuck out of people due to a lack of care or effort on their part no matter how over they are. 

Ryback - Over huge as bad ass face. Crowd explodes when he nails Cena and the whole Arena is chanting Feed me more with him. What do they do? Turn him heel, have him insult the fans and feed him to Cena after they already discredited him by placing him in the main event scene too soon against CM Punk. 

Cody/Goldust- Over huge after the authority/dusty/Cody firing storyline and they gave them the tag titles. They then precede to lose all momentum by never being given mic time or being placed in any meaningful feuds. They're now mildly over on a lower mid-card level again. 

Big E- Was booked for a week or two as a really strong force and it looked like they might try and get the intercontinental championship some credit again. They decide not to follow up on this and just place him into some poor feuds, give him no mic time and he is now entering the 30-man battle Royale at Mania despite holding what should be the 2nd most important title in WWE. fpalm

Wade Barrett- Can't say i watched most of the Nexus stuff but from what I've seen it's fair to say he had all the potential to get over as a mega heel had he been taken seriously. The guy has the look and is very good on the mic. Even when he came back from injury and they played up the bare knuckle angle it could have went somewhere if they cared about it, but they didn't and he had an IC title reign and now he is ''Bad News Barrett'' which is just WTF? for most fans. 

Dolph Ziggler- After what was almost a year of holding the MITB briefcase he cashed it in on Del Rio to a HUGE pop the Raw after Mania,it looked like he was going to be given a chance to shine on Smackdown. He got a concussion (Fine, not his fault) which actually could have worked really well from a storytelling perspective as then at Extreme Rules i think it was we had the double turn which was handled very well. Had this storyline culminated in Ziggler regaining the Championship from Del Rio then it would have been well played WWE but it didn't and he was forced way back down the card. He is almost at jobber level currently. 

There are more no doubt, feel free to add to the list if you bothered reading this. They really do come across so incompetent at times.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Oh dammit, don't tell me the RAs, NAO, the Usos, and the Brotherhood are going to end up in a multi-man tag match at Mania, are they? Why the HELL would the Usos come out to help a tag team that has nothing to do with them? I'd rather Cesaro and Swagger have a solo match rather than waste them in a tag match at Mania where one of them walks out on the other. Ugh...


----------



## TheStig (Jan 3, 2012)

So show vs kane in the main event? What the hell happend with smackdown? I cant stand big show anymore and kane wrestling in a tank top, like wtf is this shit.


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

Just goes to show just how many people are too quick to presume anything about The Shield. Just when you think they zig, they totally zag the other way! Everything that has been done has contributed to individual character development. It's just natural for each of their own ego's to surface at times. Just like a close knit group of friends.


----------



## leobeast (Apr 2, 2012)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Oh dammit, don't tell me the RAs, NAO, the Usos, and the Brotherhood are going to end up in a multi-man tag match at Mania, are they? Why the HELL would the Usos come out to help a tag team that has nothing to do with them? I'd rather Cesaro and Swagger have a solo match rather than waste them in a tag match at Mania where one of them walks out on the other. Ugh...


I think it's almost certain that Swagger and Cesaro are having a sngles match at Mania. It could be Harper and Rowan in the tag title match the Usos, Outlaws and the Brotherhood.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

leobeast said:


> I think it's almost certain that Swagger and Cesaro are having a sngles match at Mania. It could be Harper and Rowan in the tag title match the Usos, Outlaws and the Brotherhood.


not really they can be put them Battle Royale (in discussion), Tag Team Title Match (also in discussion), or have a Team Cesaro vs Team Swagger with NXT Guys (this is also supposedly in discussion). Truth is Cesaro vs Swagger alone is worthless 5 minute match that will end in Cesaro squash. They better off saving one on one for ER where they get at least 10-12 minutes.


----------



## BigRedMonster47 (Jul 19, 2013)

House Targaryen said:


> The Shield are turning face?! Absolutely love what they are doing with them. I can't predict where this is going.


I have a feeling it's likely to end up a Triple Threat Match between the three of them at Mania, not so what you think?

Not sure whether I can even tell what WWE are doing with Kane? One minute he's battering Daniel Bryan one week then the next minute he's been filled in by the Shield? Not sure what the payoff is going to be.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

JY57 said:


> not really they can be put them Battle Royale (in discussion), Tag Team Title Match (also in discussion), or have a Team Cesaro vs Team Swagger with NXT Guys (this is also supposedly in discussion). Truth is Cesaro vs Swagger alone is worthless 5 minute match that will end in Cesaro squash. *They better off saving one on one for ER where they get at least 10-12 minutes.*


Are you 100% certain that's what would happen? The WWE has no interest in establishing Swagger as anything besides a jobber for precious Cesaro's push. Doesn't matter what PPV it is, it'll just be Swagger getting squashed. The sooner it's done and over with, the better. At least a WM match would mean Swagger would have one more solo chance to perform at WM before his unwarranted burial.

The idea of them in a tag title match is dumb unless the get a fluke victory and regardless one will walk out on the other. The idea of Swagger and Cesaro recruiting NXT guys this late in the game is dumb. They only have history with Sami Zayn, like...what genius came up with that stupid idea? The Royal match makes sense, but we all know Cesaro will just eliminate Swagger there. It's all going to have the same, pointless outcome. Just give them their match already and give Cesaro his push before they beat the "dumb, weak, jealous tag team partner" angle to death with these two. I'm already sick of it.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> The Shield aren't immensely credible, though, Reigns is. Rollins has standard midcard credibility and Ambrose has none at all.


You seem to hate everything. :lol


----------



## LJ1 (Mar 6, 2014)

I'm curious if this will lead to match between Reigns and Kane at some point? It would makes sense for Kane to be upset Reigns broke his record.


----------



## henrymark (Apr 11, 2012)

It's not a good time for my 3 favourite guys. Kane is Big Show's bitch yet again (why the fcuk big show keeps going over and taking up main events every time I have no idea), Sandow is still being buried and Henry is out. 

I'll pass on this one.



BigRedMonster47 said:


> I have a feeling it's likely to end up a Triple Threat Match between the three of them at Mania, not so what you think?
> 
> Not sure whether I can even tell what WWE are doing with Kane? One minute he's battering Daniel Bryan one week then the next minute he's been filled in by the Shield? Not sure what the payoff is going to be.


He has to put over that young up and comer Fat Show.

Gotta keep Show looking strong 

Has Kane even won a match since his corporate angle began?


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

henrymark said:


> Has Kane even won a match since his corporate angle began?


He hasn't won at all in 2014. He won against The Miz back in October but I don't know if he was Corporate back then.

He's really lost a lot of credibility.


----------



## henrymark (Apr 11, 2012)

DoubtGin said:


> He hasn't won at all in 2014. He won against The Miz back in October but I don't know if he was Corporate back then.
> 
> He's really lost a lot of credibility.



No when he beat Miz that was his last match with the mask.


----------



## Guar (Jun 24, 2013)

Big Show wins, good grief


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Why did The Usos made the save? Makes it seem like Cesaro & Swagger will get thrown in the tag title match at Mania and postpone Swaggie and Cesaro for Extreme Rules.


----------



## lhama (Jan 3, 2008)

Kane +2 other guys (I hope he brings up the ascension) vs the Shield at mania would be cool. Reigns is nowhere ready for a singles run. The need the Shield to be kept together for a little while longer. Let Kane go over at WM, and let them tear down the roof at ER in a rematch.


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

Oh yeah let's dig Damien even deeper down :mark:

:batista3


----------



## DopeMind (Mar 13, 2014)

Poor Sandow, never really cared for him, but he's getting buried beyond belief, considering he had Money in the Bank.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Are you 100% certain that's what would happen? The WWE has no interest in establishing Swagger as anything besides a jobber for precious Cesaro's push. Doesn't matter what PPV it is, it'll just be Swagger getting squashed. The sooner it's done and over with, the better. At least a WM match would mean Swagger would have one more solo chance to perform at WM before his unwarranted burial.
> 
> The idea of them in a tag title match is dumb unless the get a fluke victory and regardless one will walk out on the other. The idea of Swagger and Cesaro recruiting NXT guys this late in the game is dumb. They only have history with Sami Zayn, like...what genius came up with that stupid idea? The Royal match makes sense, but we all know Cesaro will just eliminate Swagger there. It's all going to have the same, pointless outcome. Just give them their match already and give Cesaro his push before they beat the "dumb, weak, jealous tag team partner" angle to death with these two. I'm already sick of it.


Looks like Cesaro is in the Battle Royale, in the german version of RAW he said that he is entering the match


----------



## DopeMind (Mar 13, 2014)

So I'm not understanding this Battle Royal if it's not for something relevant that will elevate someone. I understand the Andre thing, but still. I'd have rather it been some all NXT match for a main roster spot.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Surprised they are going for a Shield face turn like this but I can definitely see Ambrose turning on Rollins and Reigns before Mania, giving him major heel heat. It's a clever way to turn Rollins face along with Reigns.

Also surprised at Ziggler's win after jobbing so much lately.


----------



## Superhippy (Jan 28, 2014)

Quasi Juice said:


> Surprised they are going for a Shield face turn like this but I can definitely see Ambrose turning on Rollins and Reigns before Mania, giving him major heel heat. It's a clever way to turn Rollins face along with Reigns.
> 
> Also surprised at Ziggler's win after jobbing so much lately.


With CM Punk gone, Rey Mysterio leaving soon, and Del Rio leaving soon, the WWE may finally be realizing that they need to use Ziggler in a more appropriate way. He sells a decent amount of merch. He is able to stay over even when being put in constant squash matches. He has been a loyal WWE guy for nearly a decade, which may actually be the biggest factor. Ziggler not ditching for TNA and sticking with the WWE through good times and bad may end up being the best move he has made.


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

checkcola said:


> Doesn't look like a babyface turn to me. More like when the Shield took out Brad, who remained ever a weasel. Still think the Cody/Sandow briefcase feud *flopping *way back when is haunting him.



Maybe it wasn't a good feud, but it didn't "flop". It was the most interesting stuff going on back then. Everyone was talking about it & the crowd was pretty into it.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

Sandow face turn?

Kane and Big Show main event, holy hell, will be ending this edition early :lmao


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Sandow is done. 500% buried


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

"At Wrestlemania, I put an end to your dreams, and I BURY Daniel Bryan" - Triple H on Smackdown.


----------



## Mr. Jericho (Jun 30, 2008)

Man Del Rio/Ziggler delivered as always, and it was quite striking that they gave Ziggler a big spotlight this week. I think he could actually pull it off at Wrestlemania.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Tardbasher12 said:


> "At Wrestlemania, I put an end to your dreams, and I BURY Daniel Bryan" - Triple H on Smackdown.


Wait, he actually said "I BURY Daniel Bryan," on the show?

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: 

:lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol

:clap :clap :clap 

Anybody have a link to this lol?


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

"And I BURY DANIEL BRYAN!"

Marked the fuck out.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

He actually said it :lmao


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Michael Cole selling Nikki as the #1 contender for the Divas Title ... 

:faint:


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Reaper Jones said:


> Michael Cole selling Nikki as the #1 contender for the Divas Title ...
> 
> :faint:


TOTAL DIVAS is back, baby!


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Starbuck said:


> Wait, he actually said "I BURY Daniel Bryan," on the show?
> 
> :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> ...


http://pwtalk.net/cgi-bin/protect.cgi?File=zLNi5vZSp.html

This is going to be so funny if Triple H actually buries Bryan at Mania now just to troll the fans. Obviously i hope it doesn't happen but you never know lol.


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

*Yeah Sandow won't be recovering anytime soon and if ever. 
*


Tardbasher12 said:


> "At Wrestlemania, I put an end to your dreams, and I BURY Daniel Bryan" - Triple H on Smackdown.


*
Well he's HHH so burying someone shouldn't be the problem. Now he just needs to figure the right way to do it:hmm:. *


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

Tardbasher12 said:


> "At Wrestlemania, I put an end to your dreams, and I BURY Daniel Bryan" - Triple H on Smackdown.





Starbuck said:


> Wait, he actually said "I BURY Daniel Bryan," on the show?
> 
> :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> ...


I have to watch Smackdown just for this :mark:

ALL HAIL THE KING OF KINGS! :trips


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

For anyone who want to see the show, just uploaded the show on my channel:


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

HHH THY GOD HEEL.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

HHH's promo :lmao

"I put an end to your dreams and I bury Daniel Bryan!" :lmao :lmao


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

HHH saying he will bury bryan gave me goosebumps


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

:clap good SD.

Shield owned everything.

Loved the opening and post RA tag match

HHH :wall

Sandow :lel

Ziggler :mark:

MANIA? :faint: leggo


----------



## HereComesTrouble (Jan 10, 2014)

"At Wrestlemania, I put an end to your dreams and I BURY DANIEL BRYAN!" - Triple H

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao 

:clap:clap:clap


----------



## Ledg (Aug 3, 2013)

I just watched Main Event. Was it from my release guys or the crowd was into everything and it was really loud? Even into Los Matadores vs Rybaxel? If this is not a WWE thing with the volume of the arena, kudos to LR, Arakansas. :clap


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Ledg said:


> I just watched Main Event. Was it from my release guys or the crowd was into everything and it was really loud? Even into Los Matadores vs Rybaxel? If this is not a WWE thing with the volume of the arena, kudos to LR, Arakansas. :clap


One report I read said Nattie got the second biggest pop of the night.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

And the burying continues for Sandow... it's even worse now because at least before it didn't seem like they were doing it on purpose. Now though, it's like they're focusing their efforts on destroying him completely.

Also, #BadNewsBarrett segment was a little funny, but it he's toned down on the slamming of the gavel, and he also doesn't say "Can I please have some deocorum!?" anymore... funny because that was probably his biggest heat line. Guess Vince didn't like that Barrett was starting to get heat, so he took away the two most agitating things about his character to the fans. :vince


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao
Watching smackdown right now and Triple H just literally said "I will bury Daniel Bryan"


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

cookiepuss said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao
> Watching smackdown right now and Triple H just literally said "I will bury Daniel Bryan"


There's some great heat in that segment. Glad Yes/No chants keep What chants out of it.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Man the Shield is so awesome... and Amrose finally getting more chances to show off a little.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Why they they play Raw's theme just then?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

The Shield were fantastic again. Damn.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

I'd have been more excited about the Ziggler situation if he'd had had a somewhat significant singles match announced at 'Mania. Instead, he'll be competing in a largely filler battle royal. Plus, isn't Cesaro going to be in it? B/c there's just about no way Ziggler's winning it if Cesaro's in. WWE seems to be interested in pushing Cesaro ATM, and they haven't given a fuck about Ziggler since July.


----------



## Gutwrench (Jan 8, 2014)

How the hell is Langston considered a good talent at all?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

I still hate fucking canned reactions.. sounds like a huge pup... and we can all see the crowd behind Langston sitting down and even some looking at cameras... almost none of them making any movement like cheering. Ugh...


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Kabraxal said:


> I still hate fucking canned reactions.. sounds like a huge pup... and we can all see the crowd behind Langston sitting down and even some looking at cameras... almost none of them making any movement like cheering. Ugh...


There's fake pops/boos for EVERYONE on smackdown. Big E does get pops on RAW, especially when he pulls the strap down, so it's not like he just goes out to a dead crowd. 

Also, the more I think about it, if it was my show, and the crowd was dead all throughout it, I'd put the fake pops in too. No one wants to watch a show with a dead crowd. Gotta have a lil heat.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

What a great promo from H. I BURY DANIEL BRYAN :mark: :lmao

This is making me so much more giddy for H's first match as a heel in almost 8 years. :mark: 

Then the way he trolls Sandow :lmao


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Wow, you'll fall asleep at work and get fired and stuff.

He's done better.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

cookiepuss said:


> There's fake pops/boos for EVERYONE on smackdown. Big E does get pops on RAW, especially when he pulls the strap down, so it's not like he just goes out to a dead crowd.
> 
> Also, the more I think about it, if it was my show, and the crowd was dead all throughout it, I'd put the fake pops in too. No one wants to watch a show with a dead crowd. Gotta have a lil heat.


I can't stand hearing these huge reactions then seeing a crowd that is lifeless on screen... just be honest instead of piping in the noise you want to hear instead of what the audience is giving you. If you don't like what the crowd is doing... don't come back or simply realise you need to get them involved and go with what they tell you. Canned reactions are simply a dishonest "this is our face damn it!" ploy that is always outed on Raw and PPVs when these "huge" friday night pops and heat are shown to be absolute bullshit.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

SideTableDrawer said:


> Wow, you'll fall asleep at work and get fired and stuff.
> 
> He's done better.


Kept thinking someone fell asleep at a WWE meeting behind the scenes recently, no idea what that could be about


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Kabraxal said:


> I can't stand hearing these huge reactions then seeing a crowd that is lifeless on screen... just be honest instead of piping in the noise you want to hear instead of what the audience is giving you. If you don't like what the crowd is doing... don't come back or simply realise you need to get them involved and go with what they tell you. Canned reactions are simply a dishonest "this is our face damn it!" ploy that is always outed on Raw and PPVs when these "huge" friday night pops and heat are shown to be absolute bullshit.


Meh. I think you're looking too much into it and missing the bigger picture. They do it to make the show feel more exciting. Of course, guys like me and you know they do this on smackdown, so we see through it, but for your average fan, they really don't care.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Bellas look good in blue


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

cookiepuss said:


> Meh. I think you're looking too much into it and missing the bigger picture. They do it to make the show feel more exciting. Of course, guys like me and you know they do this on smackdown, so we see through it, but for your average fan, they really don't care.


I think some notice... and if this were a few years ago I might be able to shrug it off. But coupled with other incidents, it just screams a more malicious attempt to push what they want instead of what the fans want. 

And after watching nXt today and that women's match.. I just want AJ to go there. Even a less awesome match like this one was still damn good, especially in comparison to what we get on Smackdown and Raw. I mean, that could have been longer and used to build to a match at WM much better.. instead it was just kind of there again.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Oh my word, did Ziggs just pick up a win? Is this the same world I went to sleep in last night?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

I like this Del Rio for some reason.. maybe it's not being forced into the main event... also, great match.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Why Do people keep Trying to tell me Ziggler is Good on the mic.

*no Shoots don't count*


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

perro said:


> Why Do people keep Trying to tell me Ziggler is Good on the mic.
> 
> *no Shoots don't count*


That wasn't bad... and there are times when he's supposedly went off script that were so much better than his other work that he's one of those that just is better when he does it his way. The same can be said for a lot of the WWE talent and the way they do promos... maybe that will change as HHH takes more power on the main shows, because watching the "secondary" shows lately on the network and before and hearing he has more influence there and Vince has still all the real power on the main shows... well, maybe HHH isn't the bad guy we think.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

You know, it's a shame no matter why, that Del Rio and Ziggler aren't bigger stars. They have some of the most AMAZING in ring chemistry I have seen in a long time. They be going IN every damn time. I can watch these guys all damn day, every damn day.


----------



## Arsenal79 (Mar 10, 2014)

Carlos Colon to the WWE HOF.

Carlito Caribbean Cool back to induct him please.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aLebTbpgv_k


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Flawless Victory said:


> You know, it's a shame no matter why, that Del Rio and Ziggler aren't bigger stars. They have some of the most AMAZING in ring chemistry I have seen in a long time. They be going IN every damn time. I can watch these guys all damn day, every damn day.


Saw them live at Smackdown back in oct, never gets old. Glad Ziggler is getting some wins.


----------



## animus (Feb 20, 2011)

Luke Harper is a little underrated as a talker. Enjoy his promos even though they're no more than a half a minute.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

The Shield have been absolutely awesome lately, they can actually get massively over as faces if booked properly


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Kabraxal said:


> I think some notice... and if this were a few years ago I might be able to shrug it off. But coupled with other incidents, it just *screams a more malicious attempt* to push what they want instead of what the fans want.
> 
> And after watching nXt today and that women's match.. I just want AJ to go there. Even a less awesome match like this one was still damn good, especially in comparison to what we get on Smackdown and Raw. I mean, that could have been longer and used to build to a match at WM much better.. instead it was just kind of there again.


That's a pretty ridiculous assessment right there. It'd be one thing if there was pops on smackdown for one guy, and not for the other, but literally every babyface has pops on there, whether it's your favorite, the typical IWC favorite, or the random guy's sitting at home favorite. But I rest my case.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Okay.. now Rollins is coming off as the boss... man I love the shield!



cookiepuss said:


> That's a pretty ridiculous assessment right there. It'd be one thing if there was pops on smackdown for one guy, and not for the other, but literally every babyface has pops on there, whether it's your favorite, the typical IWC favorite, or the random guy's sitting at home favorite. But I rest my case.


That's the problem... they want the guys they choose as face to be cheered and those they don't to be booed.. and they make it happen. Just don't do it. If the WWE didn't have a history lately, this wouldn't be an issue, but it's clearly part of the very big problem that the WWE has in reacting to what the fans want. Just.. let the reactions be what they are. As much as a dead crowd can suck, it's better than bullshit canned reactions that are fake. At least one is a legitimate response to the product and should be paid attention to.. the other is as good as muting the TV for all it means.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Kane's match tonight was awful (like always

Worst match of the night and worst of the whole month


----------



## bacardimayne (May 13, 2012)

So I'm guessing that BNB segment was a dig at somebody who fell asleep at a WWE meeting?


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

I will be attending SmackDown Next week, wonder what will happen


----------



## Uerfer (Oct 30, 2012)

The last time Kane had a good match, was in 2001 against Triple H at judgement day PPV. He is just shite as a worker right now.


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

bit of a strange question i know but i'm watching sd now and iv'e just finished the nikki vs tamina match. at the end nikki mouths something "this is for ( ? )" just before she pins her. anyone know what is was that she said ? and yeah i know it's pretty irrelevant but it's bugging me and i can't make out what she's saying.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

*Positive:*

+ Real Americans vs The Brotherhood was a good match. The end has sense with the RA losing for their no communication, being bad losers and the face champions come to the rescue. Also, kudos to the Usos for bring the belts, it make them look important.
+ Man, that HHH promo was simply brilliant, nothing compared with his awful segments in his feud with Lesnar. He puts over Bryan and put over the fans who support Bryan, making their feud so much interesting. Excelente work.
+ Bad News Barret is hilarious. His speech was so ridiculous as it was funny.
+ Bray vs Kofi was surprisily a really good TV match. Signature and highfly moves, the two of them with good offense and a brutal Sister Abigail. 
+ Well, I have to say it, Nikki have been really improving the last time. His match with Tamina was better that the average divas match, at least here the moves we're acceptably applied and with a little more time than usual. In the other hand, I really like Tamina and its sad how awful and inconsistent is her booking.
+ Del Rio/Ziggler was another really good TV match. I hope this means that the WWE is going to do the right thing again and build Ziggler as a serious contender, they even add some audio of cheers to him. Nice promo too, and of course, Renee is just beatiful. Zig-Zag still sucks though.

*Neutral:*

~ Where's Christian?
~ Kane/Show was not bad, very ok, problem is that was the main event, so a little dissapointed. The Shield part was interesting and I wish to know where is going. 

*Negative:*

- At first, I have hopes for Sandow to this being a new story, but I now believe that is just more burial for him. He act all the match like heel, so no change for him, and losing in such a squash just made look him like shit. 
- Big/Fandango match has no purpose, and just when became a little interesting, it just end very boring. Bad filler.
- At Carlos Colón in the HoF. They act like Benoit never existed but induct a person who was a accomplice of the murder of Bruiser Brody, just policy. Only good thing from this is that I hope that Carlito can make a return.

7/10. Good Smackdown, but just average for a "Road to Wrestlemania" show.


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

Did Bray Wyatt reference "Carcosa" in his promo, or am I just imagining things?


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

anyone notice how much nikki has improved i wouldn't mind her getting the strap honestly


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Sandow might be turning face, which could be a good thing. Or they're just jobbing him out. Hard to tell really.


----------



## Interceptor88 (May 5, 2010)

Uerfer said:


> The last time Kane had a good match, was in 2001 against Triple H at judgement day PPV. He is just shite as a worker right now.


He has had good matches against Jeff Hardy, CM Punk, Randy Orton, John Cena, Dolph Ziggler, Christian, Cesaro, Daniel Bryan, Rey Mysterio, Seth Rollins and many others in the last years so I don't know what the fuck are you talking about. 

I guess haters gonna hate, and blaming Kane instead of The Big Show is hilarious-and I don't hate the Big Show.


----------

